
Mt. Gox and the Surprising Redemption of Bitcoin’s Biggest Villain - jrober16
http://fortune.com/longform/bitcoin-mt-gox-hack-karpeles/
======
callmevx
Mt. Gox CEO Mark Karpeles on the Russian arrested for laundering the stolen
bitcoins: "“What he did, Mt. Gox is a victim of this, which means that all
creditors are victims of this, and I am too a victim of this.”

